# Viva Glam's new faces!



## jeannette (May 12, 2006)

The full story here:

http://www.fashionweekdaily.com/news...352&itype=8486

Credit goes to "stereo_rose" from LJ for the news alert!


----------



## legaleagle (May 12, 2006)

I was hoping Dita would be in it.  She is gorgeous, imo.

I love Debbie Harry too.


----------



## Designergirl9 (May 12, 2006)

I think those are all really good choices!


----------



## beautenoir (May 12, 2006)

me and dita are going to have babies....I am absolutely in love with her!


----------



## user2 (May 12, 2006)

LMAO I'm thinking of the girl right now that said that they're going to be people in it that aren't mainstream!

Dita is awesome!!!!


----------



## Wattage (May 12, 2006)

Yay! Dita, Eve and Lisa!! Wow - I am sooooooo happy with their choices!!


----------



## martygreene (May 12, 2006)

Interesting. I know that 'Marilyn' has a custom shade of studio fix made for him, but previously 'Dita' has not been a devotee to MAC. This is an interesting step.


----------



## lara (May 12, 2006)

Debbie!


----------



## d_flawless (May 12, 2006)

ugh, eve.

other that that, can't wait to see what VGVI looks like!


----------



## Shawna (May 12, 2006)

Great choices, but I still can't help wishing Marilyn Manson was in there with Dita


----------



## enka (May 12, 2006)

Great choice, love Debbie Harry. 

But why Lisa Marie Presley? This woman did nothing special in her live and zero glam factor....


----------



## glittergoddess27 (May 12, 2006)

Debbie and Dita make me happy,... and yeah,.. I would love to see MAC do a number on Marilyn,..


----------



## bottleblack (May 12, 2006)

Debbie + Dita!! I was just thinking the other day that I wish they would've given Debbie an Icon collection


----------



## Pascal (May 12, 2006)

Yay I am really excited about Lisa and Ditta woo woo...


----------



## MeganGMcD (May 12, 2006)

Told ya so....lol 
I told you they would come out with people you didn't even THINK of...lol. 

I think Lisa Marie Presley is STUNNING. She is also "Different" she was SMASHING in the Making Faces!!


----------



## colormust (May 12, 2006)

once again mac has come though....  

lisa marie - beautiful lady...love her
debbie - nothing much you can say about her except that she ROCKS!!!
dita - stunning...cant wait to see new reds.... she is so glam and i love it
eve - very pretty lady....good choice

cant wait!!!!


----------



## gretchygretch84 (May 12, 2006)

omggg debbie harry + dita!!


----------



## JessieC (May 12, 2006)

These woman are perfect fits for VIVA Glam....they are all just such amazing women....

On a personal note, Debbie=LOVE


----------



## Shavwi (May 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 
_Great choices, but I still can't help wishing Marilyn Manson was in there with Dita 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
haha - I was thinking the same thing


----------



## Brianne (May 12, 2006)

Debbie Harry is going to be fab, such a great choice!


----------



## Juneplum (May 12, 2006)

dita + eve + debbie harry = juneplum


----------



## kittenluvsmac (May 13, 2006)

I wonder what the shade of Viva Glam 6 will be. Yay, Lisa Marie! I really like her.


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (May 13, 2006)

Hmmmm wasn't Eve part of the first ones? Maybe that was somebody else... Either way, all excellent choices except for Lisa Marie... Sorry guys but I don't really see the appeal there...


----------



## allan_willb (May 13, 2006)

who is debbie and dita?Yay for eve and lisa!Anyone got a pic of them?


----------



## deveraux (May 13, 2006)

Blondie is the PERFECT choice!!


----------



## tricky (May 13, 2006)

yay Dita and Debbie! not feelin' Lisa though.

and yay about the "Factory Girl" l/s, that could be interesting.


----------



## PrettyinPink (May 13, 2006)

Dita is very good choice. They couldn't have picked anyone better. I like the rest of the lineup too!


----------



## helena (May 13, 2006)

ohhh i wanted manson to be there too!

how good would that have been?


----------



## 2_pink (May 13, 2006)

I love it =) Dita is gorgeous, cant wait for postcards *yaay*


----------



## Isis (May 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 
_Great choices, but I still can't help wishing Marilyn Manson was in there with Dita 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ditto! That would have been too awesome.
I'm so thrilled Ditta is going to be in the new promos! I can't wait to see how she's done up.

I'm not feeling Eve though.


----------



## n_j_t (May 15, 2006)

That is an awesome lineup. Especially Debbie Harry. Love it!


----------



## Marcita (May 15, 2006)

I'm glad it's Lisa Marie and not the queen of plastic surgery: Priscilla!! I love that they don't use the women that fill the pages of US and InTouch but have some unusual beauties.


----------



## pr1nces583 (May 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *helena* 
_ohhh i wanted manson to be there too!

how good would that have been?_

 
it would be ace! when i saw him play live he looked so theatrical and well made up and his outfits were fabulous! so did the other members of the band. it was the best live show ive seen


----------



## greatscott2000 (May 15, 2006)

Yay new faces! I just wonder what shade VG6 will be....


----------



## thegirlgotsoul (May 15, 2006)

SO excited about Debbie Harry & Dita!!!


----------



## morgasm (May 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allan_willb* 
_who is debbie and dita?Yay for eve and lisa!Anyone got a pic of them?_

 
Debbie Harry is Blondie:




and dita von tesse is a burlesque model and wife of Marilyn Manson:


----------



## DaisyDee (May 16, 2006)

I'm just not feeling the Lisa Marie thing...but I LOVE Debbie Harry...have since I was a teeny-bopper!


----------



## MeganGMcD (May 16, 2006)

Oh if you are not "feeling" Lisa check her out in the Aucoin Books. 
She has amazing bone structure.
She has a sensual edgieness to her. Kinda like...oh I dunno her dad...lol.


----------



## DaisyDee (May 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MeganGMcD* 
_Oh if you are not "feeling" Lisa check her out in the Aucoin Books. 
She has amazing bone structure.
She has a sensual edgieness to her. Kinda like...oh I dunno her dad...lol._

 

I will definately check her out in his books...I have been wrong about things before. LOL


----------



## blueyedlady87 (May 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *enka* 
_
But why Lisa Marie Presley? This woman did nothing special in her live and zero glam factor...._

 
SERIOUSLY!!! Her claim to fame is being Elvis' daughter. She is not glamourous at all. And Eve, she hasn't done anything in forever. No glam there either IMO. DIta is gorgeous, however I'm glad they didn't put Marilyn manson in there. Sorry, but he's a freak. I'm assuming its going to be a red shade which is disapointing for gals like me. I hate red and I hate playing up my big lips. GGGGrrrrr. *ok, rant over*


----------



## gwenivypage (May 16, 2006)

YAAAAYYY!!!  For Dita and Debbie!!  Lisa and Eve are like meh...but I guess they can be considered glamourous, too.  Wow, I'm so excited!!!  Can't wait for the postcards, as well.


----------



## ms.marymac (May 17, 2006)

If you think about it, KD Lang isn't that glamourous, but she still represented VGII.  You'd be surprised, Lisa Marie cleans up real good!


----------



## Isis (May 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms.marymac* 
_If you think about it, KD Lang isn't that glamourous, but she still represented VGII._

 
I love my VGII postcard with her!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 17, 2006)

I'm really happy for the choices.  I love debbie harry and the rest are good picks. i wouldn't have thought of any of them.


----------



## Leslie_B (May 17, 2006)

SO happy for Dita!


----------



## ms.marymac (May 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Isis* 
_I love my VGII postcard with her!_

 
It's a great picture!  She is actually is very pretty in person, it's a natural beauty...great bone structure.  

I am also very excited about the choices, I adore Debbie Harry! I would LOVE to have that poster. They should sell the posters to raise $ for the VG organization!


----------



## ellemarie (May 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *barbie_doll_713* 
_SERIOUSLY!!! Her claim to fame is being Elvis' daughter. She is not glamourous at all. And Eve, she hasn't done anything in forever._

 
Not to say you can't hate her, but Lisa Marie has put out a few (IMO) awesome CDs.  She probably would have been more successful with her own music career if she weren't Elvis's daughter.  

I like the choices exactly because they're not mainstream.  They're picked for their personalities, not necessarily for their commercial success.  Liza Minnelli and Catherine Deneuve are both legends.  Not current in any sense, but they still have marketable value for who they are: beautiful, talented women.


----------



## Rowan (May 20, 2006)

Good choices!  I'm with most of you - I'm glad MAC has hired Debbie Harry & Dita to be a part of the campaign.  Especially Debbie.  Another huge fan  here.  Each woman has her own unique flavor and glamour.

I agree, Ellemarie.  Lisa Marie has put out some good CDs.  No, she isn't super famous, but she has turned into a damn good musician.


----------



## asnbrb (May 20, 2006)

I loved Lisa Marie's first CD- very rock and roll and country rolled into one (and I don't like country that much).  Also, she's frickin' GORGEOUS in Kevyn Aucoin's book- especially when they made her into Marilyn Monroe.

Eve has her own clothing line Fetish.  I'm anti-expensive (except for MAC) but one of her bags just caught my eye and I had to talk myself out of it.  It was white, gold and blue with a chain and kind of punkish and ghetto fabulous at the same time.

No, I had to REALLY talk myself out of the damn bag and I'm still kicking myself for it right now.


----------



## Jessica (May 21, 2006)

Ahhhhh....Dita!!!!  She is such an amazingly beautiful woman  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Great choice MAC


----------



## koolmnbv (May 21, 2006)

Ok I REALLY wanted Gwen Stefani IMO she is SO Mac! But I like Debbie Harry and Eve and Dita but I do not like Lisa Marie for Viva Glam I definitely think they could have found someone better but thats just me others prob. love her!


----------

